# Fuente de alimentacion portatil HP



## pacoporti (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola,un saludo.¿Alguien me podria decir para que sirve el pin central del conector de alimentacion de los portatiles HP?.Segun el esquema que hay impreso en la fuente,el - va en el cilindro exterior,el+ en el cilindro interior...y el pin central,para que sirve.
Tengo 3 fuentes,en dos de ellas el pin central no tiene tension y el la tercera tiene tension pero no son los 18 V. que debe de dar.
Tengo 2 portatiles que,si les conectas las fuentes sin el pin central,no funcionan,y un portatil que si funciona aunque les conectes las fuentes que no sacan nada por el pin central.
¿para que sirve dicho pin?
Gracias


----------



## arrivaellobo (Mar 5, 2012)

Yo tambien tengo esa duda.. el pin central de mi cargador entrega 12V y el V+ 19V.


----------



## Mauricio Almanza (Mar 10, 2012)

En si es el que controla la carga de la batería


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Mar 30, 2012)

Saludos compañeros, ese pin central es voltaje sensor para la carga de la bateria. el voltaje es mas o menos entre 12V y 13.5V y sin este voltajel por ejemplo en el HP compaq CQ40 no enciende el portatil ni carga la bateria, estoy tratando de analizar el circuito para entenderlo ya que he visto portatiles que se les daña la parte de fuente de la mother y no le prende el led que indica que esta conectado a la red, pero si consigues una bateria cargada o cargas la bateria en otro portatil el enciende con la bateraia y finciona; pero con el adaptador conectado a la red y estando los dos voltajes vout(+18.5) id o sense(+13V ) con referencia a GND no funciona.
Los que les quiero dar a entender es que he encontrado varias fallas entre el cargador y la fuente de la mother, si un amigo del foro tiene resueltas estas fallas les estaria agradecido por su ayuda, lo mismo del datasheet del integrado de control de carga de la bateria.

Saludos


----------



## nocta (Abr 7, 2012)

No siempre tiene tensión el pin central. Ese pin envía "señales" al equipo, además de la tensión. Por ejemplo, la luz que generalmente tienen, está controlada por esas "señales" que no son medibles con un tester.
Algunas, sobre todo las nuevas, sin el pin no encienden. Tal vez titila la luz o directamente nada. Al no recibir señal el mother, no toma la tensión.


----------



## marketus (Dic 23, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi primer post trata sobre un problema que me surgió hace tiempo con una fuente de alimentación de un portátil HP Compaq nx7400. Resulta que un día dejó de funcionar de repente, le metí linux y al dia siguiente no encendía ni con el cargador conectado.
Recientemente abrí y lo desmonté hasta poder acceder a la fuente de alimentación la cual tiene un conector típico de 3 pines de HP, digo típico pero no sé como funciona. En resumen, le metí 19V por los 3 pines y la masa la conecté a la carcasa del conector. No vi que pasara nada raro pero sigue sin encender. Saltaron unas chispas de lo que parece ser o un fusible o una bobina porque aparece serigrafiado L1. Aver si puedo subir unas capturas para aclararlo más un poco.
Las chispas saltaron del componente justo inferior al pin 1 ( izquierda), pone L1. Eso fué culpa mía porque había un corto al soldar y no me fijé pero el portátil antes ya no funcionaba. Gracias y aver si me podeis ayudar


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2016)

Hola @marketus
Puede que no sea nada o puede que sea un problema de alcance.
El pinout y una breve explicación de un conector típico de un alimentador HP o Compaq, en caso de que porten ésta clavija, lo tienes en éste enlace

La verdad es que sin examinar la placa poquito se puede uno hacer una idea de lo que ha ocurrido. Éstos dias tengo muchísimo lio, pero buscaré el esquema y veremos que ha podido ocurrir.
¿Le has metido positivo de 19 Volt por el pin central?

Saludos.


----------



## marketus (Dic 24, 2016)

Buenas, gracias por responder. Sí, le metí de una fuente genérica los 19v. por el central y por los otros 2 también pensando que la única masa era la carcasa del conector, puede que haya agravado el problema...
En las pegatinas que trae el portátil pone que la alimentación de entrada es de 18.5V y 3.5A y la fuente genérica que tengo suministra 19V y 4.7A. 4.7A supuse que era un valor máximo.


----------



## tiago (Dic 26, 2016)

Entran en juego bastantes posibilidades.
En la parte inferior de la máquina, debe haber una etiqueta donde concrete el modelo que es dntro de la serie NX4700.
Tírale una foto que lo veamos, o descríbenos lo que hay escrito.
Vamos a buscar el esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## marketus (Dic 26, 2016)

No me he podido conectar antes, aquí os paso los serial number que aparecen:
Product: Compaq nx7400
s/n: CNU64307HT
p/n: RH399ET#ABE

Y después en la parte inferior de la pegatina aparece esto: Cnx7400FFUT5500W580XCh51HaT SP
Debajo pone la duración de la garantía y tal


----------



## tiago (Dic 26, 2016)

Lleva la placa *Inventec Gallo 1.0 Rev A01
*Puedes buscar el diagrama en Internet y descargarlo para poder echar un vistazo.

Por aquí un enlace a una página que al descargar me metía un malware. Puede ser mi antivirus, a ver si tú te lo puedes descargar sin mensajes de peligro para añadirlo a la colección.

Saludos.


----------



## marketus (Dic 27, 2016)

Muchas gracias por ese esquema! mañana seguiré dándole aver que tal.


----------

